

Meet Bill Gates, the Man Who Changed Open Source Software - kzrdude
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/01/meet-bill-gates/all/1

======
rbanffy
Wired used to be a good magazine full of interesting and insightful articles.

Sigh...

